# como funciona el lm567?



## tirzo (Nov 1, 2006)

alguien me explica con peras y manzanas como funciona el lm567?
se los agradecere
gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola, para que te tranquilices ,suerte un saludo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado


----------



## jeancar (Oct 4, 2007)

Este integrado lo puedes usar como un oscilador, un poco parecido al LM555, donde tu puedes elegir la frecuencia de trabajo, y también lo puedes usar para sensar una señal de igual frecuencia que la que tienes ajstada, si le entra una señal a la misma frecuencia te saca un alto por uno de sus pines.

Espero entiendas las peras y manzanas, jejeje

Saludos


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 17, 2011)

pero exáctamente que es,un amplificador?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2011)

Amigo, en el post n#3 se explica.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 18, 2011)

detector de tonos...
para mayor información, utilizar el buscador del foro


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 18, 2011)

Aunque ya han mencionado muchas veces el 567 por el foro, resumire que es
un sintonizador de tonos que puede trabajar tanto como emisor y receptor
de frecuencias. Su uso mas conocido es para emitir infrarrojos y recivirlos para luego mandar un
pulso para otras finalidades.





Ecuacion: 1/(1.1*R1*C1)

saludos!!!


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 18, 2011)

ok.muchas gracias


----------

